# voice distortion live on stage....



## shiver (31. August 2002)

hi leutz.. is zwar kein software prob, aber hier sitzen ja meine geliebten audio freaks *gg (zu bubi und kapro zwinker).....

also folgendes..

wir verzerren unsere stimmen gern, und zwar machen wir das mit nem guitar overdrive tretminchen, dass wir übern aux-channels ins pult schleifen... das prob ist, dass man das nur beim recording richtig "gut" machen kann, sobald man nämlich eine pause beim singen macht, gibts ne rückkopplung..

ich glaube es ist aus dem folgenden grund:

der verzerrer hebt alle frequenzen an, beim gesang ist das okay, aber bei der pause hebt er die stille (das daraus resultierende rauschen) an und dann gibts die panne..

weiss jemand rat?

oder muss ich doch auf die die primitivste lösung zurückgreifen, nämlich bei jedem luftholen den verzerrer ausschalten?


bin dankbar über jeden tipp,
danke und guten morgen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (31. August 2002)

Guten morgen die Dame,

Ich denke mal ganz einfach, du brauchst als einfachste Lösung ein neues Mikrophon.

Gesangsmikrofone nehmen nur das auf, was direkt (2cm) vor ihnen an Geräuschen auftritt und das mit einer starken Richtwirkung.

Vielleicht benutzt du ein normales Stereomic für's Singen?

Und hast du das mal mit nem echten Gesangsverzerrer probiert?
Ich weiß nicht genau wie die heißen aber Voicemachine oder so. Wenn es da auch auftritt, wird es das Mic sein.


----------



## shiver (31. August 2002)

öhm... tja.. ich glaube nicht dass es am micro liegt, denn der overdrive verstärkt einfach alles - und wenn nichts da ist (stille) hebt er eben "nichts" solange an, bis es rauscht und quiekt.. also ich denke es liegt nicht am micro (hab eh mehrere ausprobiert).. tja und für nen "echten" gesangsverzerrer hab ich kein geld....


----------



## BubiBohnensack (31. August 2002)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, den PC mitzuschleppen und Logic oder Cubase mit PlugIn in Echtzeitlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## shiver (31. August 2002)

lol - ne ne, wir wollen doch ma realistisch bleiben


----------



## BubiBohnensack (31. August 2002)

Das machen eine Menge Leute. Das einzige Problem ist der Strom (schwankungen) und die Absturzsicherheit.

/edit:

Und bei mir verstärkt er nicht die "unvorhandenen Töne"!
Wenn ich die Gitarre auf Null drehe, hört man auch nichts.
Vielleicht ist deine Gitarreneffektgerät dafür nicht wirklich geeignet.  

//edit


----------



## konsin (19. September 2004)

Also das Lösungswort für Dein Problem ist wohl einfach ein Noisegate welches Du vor die Bodenmine schaltest. Das einzige was Du dann noch zu tun hast ist die Schwelle des Gates so einzustellen dass es sich nur öffnet wenn Du was singst und es sonst dichtmacht. Ob Du nun ein Gitarren-Noisegate oder eins für Vocals benutzt ist da egal. Hauptsache Du stimmst es auf den Eingangspegel ab


----------



## BeaTBoxX (23. September 2004)

Ich glaube , dass da irgendwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Also entweder Equipment oder Handhabung.

Du hast schon recht in Verzerrer  gibt halt einfach mal ordentlich Gas mit dem was am Eingang reinkommt. ABER : Er macht das doch definiert. Also mal als Hausnummer den Pegel aufs Doppelte anheben (intern) die Übersteuerung dabei ausnutzen -> das macht den Sound und dann ueber ne Ausgangsstufe das wieder in vernünftige Line-pegel Grössenordnungen bringen.
D.h. der macht nicht unkontroliert laut -lauter-noch lauter ;-)

Stehst du ungeschickt mit dem Mikro ?Sind die Boxen hinter dir?
Und ja auch die Charakteristik könnte eine Rolle spielen, falls du ein Mikro hast, was eben nicht nur direkt von vorne aufnimmt (Nierencharakteristik z.B.) Aber das wurde ja schon angesprochen.
Sollte man evtl das mikro in der Mischung leiser machen und du dafür näher ans Mikro ran mit dem Mund? ^^ Aber nich verschlucken 
Auf jeden Fall kann das nicht sein, dass sowas ruückkoppelt nur weil du grade nix sagst/singst. denk ich doch mal.


Wenn man das Geld dazu hat, kann man sich fuer sowas auch nen Feedbackdestroyer holen. Der unterbindet son gequietsche dann ;-) 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## konsin (23. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> 
> Auf jeden Fall kann das nicht sein, dass sowas ruückkoppelt nur weil du grade nix sagst/singst. denk ich doch mal.



Doch kann, wenn Du mal an einen Kompressor mit niedrig eingestelltem Treshold denkst, kehrt das Signal genau in der Gesangspause in der Releasezeit zum Ursprungspegel zurück und wird laut genug für eine saftige Rückkopplung. Ein Verzerrer ist ja nichts anderes als ein extrem eingestellter Kompressor. Wenn Du einen Hi-Gain-Gitarrero fragst, wird er Dir auch verraten dass er entweder ein Gate benutzt, die ganze Zeit schnell wie der Wind vor jeder Pause sein Volume-Potentiometer misshandelt oder ein Volume-Pedal benutzt um seine Gitarre damit zu muten und genau dem oben beschriebenen Problem entgegenzuwirken.



> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> Wenn man das Geld dazu hat, kann man sich fuer sowas auch nen Feedbackdestroyer holen. Der unterbindet son gequietsche dann ;-)



Der dann auch gleichzeitig nicht nur Rückkopplungen, sondern durch das Absenken seiner schmalen Frequenzbänder das schöne obertonreiche Klangbild der verzerrten Stimme zerstört *g*.

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von konsin _
> *Doch kann, wenn Du mal an einen Kompressor mit niedrig eingestelltem Treshold denkst, kehrt das Signal genau in der Gesangspause in der Releasezeit zum Ursprungspegel zurück und wird laut genug für eine saftige Rückkopplung.
> *



Hm ja kann ich nachvollziehen.. aber ich hab nix von Kompressor gelesen.. oder täusch ich mich?  .. Wie auch immer..



> _Original geschrieben von konsin _*
> Ein Verzerrer ist ja nichts anderes als ein extrem eingestellter Kompressor.
> *



Sorry  das stimmt doch nicht ?!
Ein Kompressor senkt den Pegel dynamisch ab  und ein Verzerrer hebt ihn statisch an. Kann man das in eine Schublade schmeissen? ich weiss nicht so recht..



> _Original geschrieben von konsin _*
> Wenn Du einen Hi-Gain-Gitarrero fragst, wird er Dir auch verraten dass er entweder ein Gate benutzt, die ganze Zeit schnell wie der Wind vor jeder Pause sein Volume-Potentiometer misshandelt oder ein Volume-Pedal benutzt um seine Gitarre damit zu muten und genau dem oben beschriebenen Problem entgegenzuwirken.
> *



Ist das bei Gitarrensachen is auch so krass ?
Ein Mikro Koppelt sicherlich schneller zurueck  weils ein .. naja .. Mikro ist 
Eine Gitarrenseite faengt ja wohl nicht durch das Rauschen in der Box das schwingen an egal wie Hi-Gain oda? =)
Da blästs dem Herrn wohl vorher die Ohren weg  



> _Original geschrieben von konsin _
> *
> Der dann auch gleichzeitig nicht nur Rückkopplungen, sondern durch das Absenken seiner schmalen Frequenzbänder das schöne obertonreiche Klangbild der verzerrten Stimme zerstört *g*.
> 
> ...



Naja.. ich unterstelle solchen Kisten schon eine gewisse Intelligenz. Sonst könnte man sie ja als Notchfilter verkaufen   
Das ding wuerde ja nur beim Luftholen aktiv werden. und da geht nix verloren, weil keiner singt/spricht. Also, passt doch  So ein Feedbackdestroyer wird eben  eine Art Bandbegrenzter Kompressor sein, der absenkt , wenn bestimmte  Quietschefrequenzen zu laut werden.
Aber ich hab davon bisher nur im Thomann Hotdeal gelesen  .. ich weiss nicht wie effektiv diese Dinger sind  gehört hab ich sowas noch nicht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## konsin (28. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> Sorry  das stimmt doch nicht ?!
> Ein Kompressor senkt den Pegel dynamisch ab  und ein Verzerrer hebt ihn statisch an. Kann man das in eine Schublade schmeissen? ich weiss nicht so recht.



Doch, das stimmt. Wenn Du die Attack- und Releasezeiten eines Kompressors auf Null setzt, erhältst Du einen Verzerrer, da er alle Audiosignale am Treshold linear begrenzt. Die Dynamik von der Du sprichst, entsteht beim Kompressor alleine durch die Hüllkurve, die bei den oben genannten Einstellungen einfach wegfällt.



> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> Ist das bei Gitarrensachen is auch so krass ?
> Ein Mikro Koppelt sicherlich schneller zurueck  weils ein .. naja .. Mikro ist
> Eine Gitarrenseite faengt ja wohl nicht durch das Rauschen in der Box das schwingen an egal wie Hi-Gain oda? =)
> Da blästs dem Herrn wohl vorher die Ohren weg



Deine Denkweise ist berechtigt! Das Problemkind bei Gitarren ist in dieser Situation jedoch der Tonabnehmer, welcher bei niedriger Qualität mikrofonisch ist und auch so wirkt. So sind die Rückkopplungen letztendlich die gleichen. Anders wären Spieltechniken wie controlled Feedback garnicht erst möglich. Natürlich ist es abhängig von der Position des Gitarristen auf der Bühne relativ zum Amp, genauso wie beim Sänger. So lassen sich grobe Anfälligkeiten schon alleine durch's Umstellen bezwingen. Andere Geschichten sind soweit ich weiß auch lockere Spulen in Tonabnehmern die bei bestimmten Frequenzen beginnen mitzuschwingen und in diesem Fall durch ihre eigene Resonanz Rückkopplungen zu erzeugen.



> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> Naja.. ich unterstelle solchen Kisten schon eine gewisse Intelligenz. Sonst könnte man sie ja als Notchfilter verkaufen
> Das ding wuerde ja nur beim Luftholen aktiv werden. und da geht nix verloren, weil keiner singt/spricht. Also, passt doch  So ein Feedbackdestroyer wird eben  eine Art Bandbegrenzter Kompressor sein, der absenkt , wenn bestimmte  Quietschefrequenzen zu laut werden.



Richtig, so die Theorie 
Solche Feedbackdestroyer sind nichts anderes als bandsensitive Notchfilter. Mir ging's hauptsächlich darum, dass der Gesang in diesem Fall verzerrt ist und das die Reaktion des Geräts nicht unmaßgeblich beeinflusst. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass man das Geld für solche Geräte lieber für ein paar Equalizer sparen sollte. Eine gute Entpfiffene Anlage kann man gut aufdrehen ohne dass man Gehörgangtötende Signale abbekommt. Wenn's um's ursprüngliche Thema -die Stimmverzerrung- live geht, reicht das wie bereits von mir angesprochene Gate.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------

